# Please answer these questions



## stormie (May 17, 2002)

I am doing a prodject for my english class and i really need to get the answers to these question from a chef. So if anybody can please answer these questions I will be very thankful. so again please if you could answer these 15 question. Thanke you.


Stormie 


1. How did you come to choose this career? Why did it appeal to you?
2. What kind of training or education did this career require?
3. Where did you get your training?
4. Are there any other skills beyond formal training that someone needs to do this job?
5. How long is a typical work day? What time does your day end? How many hours do you work in a typical week?
6. What os the starting salary or hourly wage for a chef? I there overtime pay? How high is does the salary go? How can you 
advance up the career ladder?
7. How much paid vacation is there? 
8. Is there a retirement plan? how many years do you have to work to be able to collect it?
9. Does the job have medical or dental benefits? is it full coverage or is there a deductible or co-payment? do you have to pay 
part of the policy or does your employer cover it all?
10. What are three thing most enjoyable about your job?
11. what are three things you least enjoy about you job?
12. How long have you been working in this occupation and how long do you expect to remain working as a chef?
13. How much of a demand do you see for this occupation in the future?
14. What high school classes should i take for this occupation?
15. what advise would you give to someone considering this occupation?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Stormie,

Guess what?
I'm not going to do your homework for you!!!

This site is not designed to have 50 students (or more) a month hit us all with the same questions over and over again.

It's all about research and reading my friend.

The answers to your questions are one's that are easily discovered by reading the proper publications.

There are a number of pro's here who have gotten a little upset with these constant barrages of questions.

You do your work yourself, if you get stuck on something, and show us that you really tried to find the answer on your own, then perhaps we could guide you to the right place.

Also, no need to post your questions in three different forums, we read them all, and it just takes up bandwitch. You want to be a chef? do some work and break a sweat


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have to concur with Cape Chef on this one, Stormie. If you look over past posts you will find that we are bombarded with students wanting answers to these very same questions.
My advice---

GO OUT YOU FRONT DOOR TO YOUR NEAREST RESTAURANT AND INTERVIEW THE CHEF FACE TO FACE!

Forget the anonymous atmosphere of the web. Go talk to people in your neighborhood. Develop some people skills. If you are considering the restaurant field for a career, you will need these skills in abundance.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Stormie.

Hmmmm it seems that your teacher gave you some pretty hard stuff that is difficult to deal with if you don't ask a professional chef.

Most of your questions have been answered before or you can do some reading to learn how professionals think about their work in the forum "Inside Scoop"

There, you will read some real stories, you will see the bright side and the dark side of this exciting profession and you will even find out how these people begun their careers and what made them to become chefs.

Compose some answers and if you want further help you may come back or at the bottom of my answer you can find two buttons. One to send me a PM and another to send me an email.

I will be glad to help you after you have done some research by yourself and you have specific questions based on the reading you have done in the forums!

Enjoy your reading and your homework! I wish that in highschool we were involved in such interesting projects!

Athenaeus


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by stormie _
> I am doing a *prodject* for my english class and *i* really need to get the answers to these question from a chef. So if anybody can please answer these questions *I will be very thankful. so again please if you could answer these 15 question. Thanke you.*
> 
> Stormie
> ...


----------

